# need help with names



## bunnylove1 (Feb 24, 2012)

ok soo i just got a bunny and i named him bandit temporarily i would really like something more unique what dose he look like to you


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 24, 2012)

We get our names from literature and the visual media ( TV and film). Commander Bun-Bun from the "Drew Carey Show", Bunnicula from the story "The Celery Stalks at Midnite", and so on. Use your gut and go with what you feel they should be.


----------



## bunnylove1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Rumpelstiltskin comes to mind but i would like to make it more playful rumplebunskin ........


----------



## bunnylove1 (Feb 24, 2012)

any one have any good ones???


----------



## toyabrooke (Feb 25, 2012)

Timone (off the Lion King)? He looks like a Timone... 
Or Louie, Percy, Stitch, Ajax, Meeko - The racoon off Pocahonta, Nibler... 

Hmm.. can you tell how many Disney movies I have watched in my childhood? 

Toya :mrsthumper:


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 25, 2012)

I want to call him "MINE!!!"

He's so freakin' adorable. I actually think he looks sort of like a Bandit. Or a Tribble. Or a Snugglewugglefluffyface!

My personal favorite "Q-tip's little brother"...but for that, he'd have to fly out to Texas.


----------



## Dbuns (Feb 25, 2012)

Look like a Gilligan to me


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 25, 2012)

I go with "Harry Potter" Characters. 

How about Hagrid or Draco? Now that's just my opinion.

Wish you luck in your choice.

K


----------



## Ruki (Feb 25, 2012)

Speaking of Harry Potter, I think he looks like a Dobbie :biggrin: With those ears and that face, it just fits him!


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 25, 2012)

*Ruki wrote: *


> Speaking of Harry Potter, I think he looks like a Dobbie :biggrin: With those ears and that face, it just fits him!



Got a Dobby too! Shame he's not a girl, could have been named Winky, Dobby's House elf friend. 

Love those little house elves. Or how about Hedwig, Harry Potter's owl's name? Beautiful snowy owl. 



K


----------



## bunnylove1 (Feb 27, 2012)

all great names ill be shore to go over them with my husband i really love him and bonding with him is doing good hes a little hard to get out of his cage however once hes out he comes up to me some times hell sit and be pet and sometimes he just wants to do a sniff by lol.


----------



## bunnychild (Feb 27, 2012)

I agree de really looks like a dobby. I think its the eyes


----------



## gmas rabbit (Feb 27, 2012)

name I found when looking for Harley's was Tibbar ( rabbit spelled backwards) thought it was different.


----------



## sparney (Feb 29, 2012)

Dobby would be cute!

What about Alfie??


----------



## jujub793 (Feb 29, 2012)

He reminds me of Snoopy with those ears . Freckles, Gunnar, Watson...


----------



## gentle.spirit (Mar 3, 2012)

Actually, the precious little fluff-head looks like he is wearing a mask of sorts. Bandit is cute. Seems as if he has already stolen your hearts!:zoro:


----------



## Sunnbunny (Mar 4, 2012)

Whenever I need names I just google "Pet names" and there are tons of pages of names... Also, if you like a certain language or of any specific ethnic background, you can also type in "Spanish names" or "Hawaiian names" etc.


----------



## Samara (Mar 4, 2012)

Deacon
Simon
Gabriel
Fable
Brom


----------

